

Need a rockstar UX/XD/UI person - satyajit

We are creating an RoR app with Flex/AIR frontend. We need someone to help us with the above mentioned area! There are many diff ways to code the workflow - but what makes sense from usability pt of vw - Need someone to help us with that. Please get in touch: ɯoɔ˙ooɥɐʎ@nɥɐs‾ʇıɾɐʎʇɐs
======
zacharye
Word of advice: Check out searchyc.com and rehash your post. Using the word
"rockstar" will likely prevent a large portion of the community from even
considering sending you an email.

